# Finally got him



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

Two years and many heartbreaks later i finally put this one on the ground. Had him close so many times but something always happened.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

VERY, VERY NICE!!

Congratulations of fulfilling your quest


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

awesome, very nice! trophy of a lifetime!


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great Buck. Congrats


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck! Congratulations!

Pretty rare to see a for tine like that one on a whitetail. It makes him look half muley.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice buck indeed, better than anything I've got. Only thing you could ask for, which isn't much at all, is a little more base mass and a non-broken brow tine. But who ever the brow tine was broken on took a butt whooping.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet lookin buck, congrats!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great buck, Abe! Talk about a sprawling rack!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

He's a dandy! Congrats!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Very impressive buck!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice buck ...he will look great hanging on the wall....JIM....CL....


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

thats a beauty there


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

aussom great buck and you have to love when a plan comes to gether after you try and try thats what even makes it sweeter great job


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful animal. Congrats on finally getting him.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! He's a Wallhanger for sure! Congratulations!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Damn>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Buck!!!


----------

